# Plant Grower



## lefty31 (Jul 19, 2010)

I've recently gotten into the hobby and taken interest in live plants. My current set up is:
26 Gal.
3 Gouramis (1 Opaline, 1 Blue, 1 Golden)
2 Barbs (had 4 and 2 have gone on sadly)
1 Clown Loach
2 Angel Fish
5 Ghost Shrimp.

The only live plant I've had in the tank is Anachris. (sp).
Well they've chewed it down fast.

So I was curios what size tank would/could be good for growing Anachris to replace in the larger tank. I was thinking a small 5-10Gal with schools or Tetra of some type? Nothing large that would eat it. Any tips or suggestions?


----------

